# CollectorCam Mr_Aurora



## mr_aurora

*Any interest in seeing my collection?*

Dragula, (Chris) asked me how many cars I have in my collection. I get this question constantly and there is no simple answer. Six million just does not cut it.... Is there any interest in me starting say, a CollectorCam of sorts where I feature a certain part of my collection and display it virtually with some text???? Maybe Hank can set up a seperate topic for this and WE ALL can display our collections this way. It would be cool to get a peek into everyones slot car room, garage, or basement to see the collection and or laayout they have. I would like to keep it fairly simple. My collection alone will take months :wave: to film and explain but hey, I've got nothing but time. Please don't look at this as bragging or anything. I always get interest about my collection. The best part of having a collection of anything is sharing it with others. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. thanks, Bob Beers


----------



## rodstrguy

I would like to know how you got started collecting Aurora cars and I'd like to see the cars...


----------



## cagee

WOW!!!! That is too cool.


----------



## mrwillysgasser

cagee said:


> WOW!!!! That is too cool.


Yes, I too would enjoy that!
Hey cagee .You live in the bluff? I spent my summers in centerville mo growing up .30 years ago we Had to drive 60 miles to get to a Mickydees from centerville.Had to stay up till midnight to get TV signal strong enuff to see anything .Love the nature .Johnsons shutins ,the black river, tom sauk (sp)montain and reed springs


----------



## jack0fall

:thumbsup: Bob, WOW that would be great to see. I don't remember the year, but there was an article about you and there were photo's of some of you collection in a magazine. I would love to see more of your collection also.  :thumbsup:


Jeff


----------



## Ligier Runner

The subject line asks "any interest in seeing my collection?". I would just like to HAVE your collection. LOL

Would love to see what's in Bob Beers' collection!


----------



## cagee

mrwillysgasser said:


> Yes, I too would enjoy that!
> Hey cagee .You live in the bluff? I spent my summers in centerville mo growing up .30 years ago we Had to drive 60 miles to get to a Mickydees from centerville.Had to stay up till midnight to get TV signal strong enuff to see anything .Love the nature .Johnsons shutins ,the black river, tom sauk (sp)montain and reed springs


Yes I've lived just outside the bluff my whole life(only 22 years.) Ameren UE just about wiped out Johnsons shutins the dam broke and flooded everything that was a couple years ago though. I love those places to(love a *******'n good time). Now a days they got Mickydees just about everywhere. and TV signal comes through the satellite now so no more waitin. Some places we still have to pump sunlight in. (like my house) LOL.


----------



## mr_aurora

*CollectorCam Mr_Aurora 001*

Here is a shot of a HO layout made for me by the renouned Slot car thrillustration artist Bob Hardin. My thought was to reproduce the Aurora 1972 NY Toy Fair layout featured in Car Model magazine. Aurora used the layout to introduce their AFX cars and the Super II's. The Aurora layout was 15 ft long and mine is a scaled down representation of it. Mine is made up of single lane track where Aurora used 2 lane. My 2 lane track is where Aurora used 4 lanes. I will post the magazine later. -Bob


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

Very interesting.

For some reason this layout rings a bell.I very well may have seen the original back in the day.

Neat layout tho either way.Look forward to seeing more pics.I love seeing old school stuff like this.

Mike


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

Man I would LOVE to see your collection Bob.

Web cam,pics,anything would be great.

Mike


----------



## Grandcheapskate

mr_aurora said:


> The best part of having a collection of anything is sharing it with others.


Bob,
You are right. Only others with similiar interests can really appreciate a collection, and a collection is a lot less fun if you don't have other like-minded people to show it to. It's especially fun to show it to another slot car enthuiast who then cries out "Where did you get that?".
Non-slot car people look at the part of my collection which I have actually been able to put into a display case and don't understand. Of course, sometimes I don't understand either.
So Bob - if you show me yours, do I have to show you mine? LOL !!!

Joe


----------



## Bill Hall

Sharing collections is a great idea. For those of you with monster collections, perhaps periodic installments of particular models , makes, eras would be the ticket.

Every so often you could post a few pics of say.... all your Willys....all your trucks...and so forth.

Many times collections are photographed as a whole and they are so large that it's hard to see the individual pieces.

I always enjoy the history/backstory on why or how a piece came into ones collection.


----------



## f1nutz

Hey Bob thanks for posting the pictures. Looks familiar to me too. Is that the same track they used in some of the pictures in the old Aurora racing handbook?


----------



## Dragula

I sure would LOVE to see your collection!
Chris


----------



## Macs_Little_Car

WOW!!! I like that!!!


----------



## mr_aurora

*collection 001*

Check my photo gallery (search collection 001) to see the Car Model issue from July 1972 and some inside shots and press release photos of the track. Note the use of tjets and AFX. -Bob


----------



## roadrner

Bob,

The tracks look great. So do the cars in the display case in the background.  

Dave


----------



## tjd241

*Bring It On....*

Show and tell !!! Let it rip!!! (Bob... choose whatever phrase you want). Six million ??? We'd better get started no? tjd

_BTW: If I were to dress up for Halloween as Stirling Moss and let's say I just happen to be in the Beers' neighborhood and I swing by, once on the porch, as I open my treat-bag might I be delighted to see that you'd be handing out handfuls of tjets to all us kiddies???_ :woohoo:


----------



## SplitPoster

Bob, please post pics of your collection, even stories of how you came across certain stuff would be cool. The cabinet work alone is worth a whole thread.


----------



## Dragula

I just wanted to know roughly how many t-jet,AFX,magna tractions you have.Just curious.
DRAGjet


----------



## sethndaddy

Very interesting topic and great idea. I know bobzilla posts pics of his track alot, and occasionally people will throw a pic of their work centers, I'd like to see more. just a pic of some I sold before I moved into the new house.


----------



## cagee

sethndaddy said:


> Very interesting topic and great idea. I know bobzilla posts pics of his track alot, and occasionally people will throw a pic of their work centers, I'd like to see more. just a pic of some I sold before I moved into the new house.


I remember when you put those up on the bay. Should have brought more than what it did.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

Dragula said:


> I just wanted to know roughly how many t-jet,AFX,magna tractions you have.Just curious.
> DRAGjet


Im going to guess that a guy that calls himself "Mr Aurora"has a lot of them.

Probably like a really really really lot. :wave: 


Mike


----------



## mopar78

i'd sure like to see bob's collection.How about you bring them to the next show in Long Island.You can transport some in my car..........lol


----------



## Dragula

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Im going to guess that a guy that calls himself "Mr Aurora"has a lot of them.
> 
> Probably like a really really really lot. :wave:
> 
> 
> Mike


Define alot,I have roughly 3900,counting chassis.Im not bragging,I just was curious how many slots Bob has.I have met Bob tons of times,and he is always cool to talk slots with at the shows,great guy! :thumbsup: 
DRAGjet


----------



## Marko

Yes, Yes, let's see the collection. Thanks for the offer!!


----------



## Aurorist1973

Bob,
I would love to see some pics from your collection. Especially test-shots and prototypes of cars which never made it into production (you showed some of them in your book) would be *very* interesting. :thumbsup:

It also would be interesting to see if Aurora ever made some prototypes of special tracks. Faller had some of these, but they never hit the shops due to electrical or functional problems (there are some pictures in this thread in the german HO-forum: h0slot.de).

Greetings,
Frank


----------



## mrwillysgasser

way cool keep them coming


----------



## videojimmy

Bob... you should give tours of your collection site. 

I know I'd pay to see it up close. 

hehehe


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

Dragula said:


> Define alot,I have roughly 3900,counting chassis.Im not bragging,I just was curious how many slots Bob has.I have met Bob tons of times,and he is always cool to talk slots with at the shows,great guy! :thumbsup:
> DRAGjet


Holy smokes Chris,that is a LOT of cars!!!!!

Wouldnt mind some pics of your collection either now that you mention it.

Mike


----------



## roadrner

Okay, everyone start posting pix of their collection. 

I can't imagine keeping track of 3900 cars. Everytime you walk by a display case it must be like Christmas morning. Ohhs and Ahhhs, and a couple of oh, I don't remember having that ________.........  


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dragula

roadrner said:


> Okay, everyone start posting pix of their collection.
> 
> I can't imagine keeping track of 3900 cars. Everytime you walk by a display case it must be like Christmas morning. Ohhs and Ahhhs, and a couple of oh, I don't remember having that ________.........
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


I would like to ell 1000 or so because I will never get around to enjoying them.
DRAGjet racing


----------



## Bill Hall

Dragula said:


> I would like to ell 1000 or so because I will never get around to enjoying them.
> DRAGjet racing


Be nice to see some of your cool stuff and rare pieces too Chris! :thumbsup:  

Cough up!


----------



## mr_aurora

*CollectorCam MR_aurora 002*

See photo gallery collection 002. Here is an interesting set I acquired. Has anyone seen another of these? I guess Aurora had an over abundance of single lane track to get rid of so they created this set for "only children" or kids like me with no friends. We know they had a lot of the obstacle course stuff around. - Bob Beers


----------



## Dragula

Never seen that before!Very neat.
DRAGjet


----------



## T-Jet Racer

mr_aurora said:


> Dragula, (Chris) asked me how many cars I have in my collection. I get this question constantly and there is no simple answer. Six million just does not cut it.... Is there any interest in me starting say, a CollectorCam of sorts where I feature a certain part of my collection and display it virtually with some text???? Maybe Hank can set up a seperate topic for this and WE ALL can display our collections this way. It would be cool to get a peek into everyones slot car room, garage, or basement to see the collection and or laayout they have. I would like to keep it fairly simple. My collection alone will take months :wave: to film and explain but hey, I've got nothing but time. Please don't look at this as bragging or anything. I always get interest about my collection. The best part of having a collection of anything is sharing it with others. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. thanks, Bob Beers


Yes, I would like to see it, in my basement!!!!


----------



## Marty

Where is the collector cam?


Marty


----------



## cagee

That is interesting


----------



## roadrner

offline?  rr


----------



## mrwillysgasser

Marty said:


> Where is the collector cam?
> 
> 
> Marty


this one is a gallery post .here is the link
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=27759


----------



## mrwillysgasser

Better yet .Enjoy


----------



## SplitPoster

wow, interesting set. Wonder how limited production actually was - test marketing even? Doesn't look that that one got much use. Thanks for posting.

Jeff


----------



## Rawafx

I showed Bob Beers the paperwork from my original set like that at a slot car show years ago, I think it was one in Essex, MD. I originally bought my set at a True Value Hardware store, it was $7 and odd change. Mine had a yellow Mustang fastback with red stripes.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## roadrner

Kevin,

thanks for the pix! Dave


----------



## bobhch

*Nice layout & looks fun...*



mr_aurora said:


> Here is a shot of a HO layout made for me by the renouned Slot car thrillustration artist Bob Hardin. My thought was to reproduce the Aurora 1972 NY Toy Fair layout featured in Car Model magazine. Aurora used the layout to introduce their AFX cars and the Super II's. The Aurora layout was 15 ft long and mine is a scaled down representation of it. Mine is made up of single lane track where Aurora used 2 lane. My 2 lane track is where Aurora used 4 lanes. I will post the magazine later. -Bob


I love this layout Bob! Thanks for posting it as "Las Zillas Raceway" is still in the start up stages of landscapeing. Our 4 year old son and 5 year old daughter keep us pretty busy but, will keep chuging along till I get it done...the way I want it done.

Don't you have any Monsters on your layout Bob? LOL...Everyone needs a few. 










Bob...zilla


----------



## mrwillysgasser

roadrner said:


> Kevin,
> 
> thanks for the pix! Dave


Cool ,Hey Bob Beers I asked hank to more your 3 threads to one and make it a sticky .Much thanks for being willing to share with us!Post away


----------



## mrwillysgasser

from Bobs other thread


----------



## mr_aurora

*CollectorCam_003*

Look in the photo album. These are (2) cars in my collection that are on Tomy chassis. They were both hand done by Jason Boye of California. He did the Katz-Spa-Ring track that some of you may be familiar with. The AC Cobra is really detailed and so is the Spyderthat James Dean drove. These have rivit details and are quite nice. I try to collect a few examples of other peoples work. -Bob Beers


----------



## micyou03

Those are a couple of cool looking cars Bob.


----------



## mrwillysgasser

mr_aurora said:


> Look in the photo album. These are (2) cars in my collection that are on Tomy chassis. They were both hand done by Jason Boye of California. He did the Katz-Spa-Ring track that some of you may be familiar with. The AC Cobra is really detailed and so is the Spyderthat James Dean drove. These have rivit details and are quite nice. I try to collect a few examples of other peoples work. -Bob Beers


here you go guys


----------



## dlw

Those would look good on some XT chassis. Bob, would you loan those to Tom and AW so they could produce those?


----------



## cagee

Very nice. I like alot.


----------



## vaBcHRog

mr_aurora said:


> Here is a shot of a HO layout made for me by the renouned Slot car thrillustration artist Bob Hardin. My thought was to reproduce the Aurora 1972 NY Toy Fair layout featured in Car Model magazine. Aurora used the layout to introduce their AFX cars and the Super II's. The Aurora layout was 15 ft long and mine is a scaled down representation of it. Mine is made up of single lane track where Aurora used 2 lane. My 2 lane track is where Aurora used 4 lanes. I will post the magazine later. -Bob


Bob I know you have done a lot of research on Aurora. Did you find out where this track ended up?

Also I would love to know what happened to the Tracks that AUrora built that were used for Race on Ed Sullivans show also from some reading I have done it seems that the Drivers on the show each had a practice track at home. It would be coll to find out where they ended up too

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog

dlw said:


> Those would look good on some XT chassis. Bob, would you loan those to Tom and AW so they could produce those?


Those are on 440X2 Pan chassis in the long wheelbase configurartion


Roger Corrie


----------



## Marty

*Collecting Toys Feb 1996*

If you are fortunate enough to have a copy of Collecting Toys Feb 1996 (mine is autographed! Thanks Bob!) there is a nice article about Bob Beers with pictures of some of his collection.

Marty


----------



## grungerockjeepe

vaBcHRog said:


> Those are on 440X2 Pan chassis in the long wheelbase configurartion
> 
> 
> Roger Corrie


I wouldnt write the idea off just yet--That trick truck and the vega and pinto funny cars shown in the AW webcam are pretty much ripoffs of old tyco bodies. And there was a prototype 4-gear specialty chassis shown in a couple webcam shots too.


----------



## dhamby123

hey rawafx (bob.w) lets see some pix from your house nothing but walls full off slots


----------



## mr_aurora

*to mrwillysgasser or other helper*

How do I add the pix to my thread. The reply comes back that my files are too big. - Bob


----------



## videojimmy

Hey Bob... you should open an account on PHOTOBUCKET. It's free.

There you can load up all your pics and either resize then for web posting or post direwct links to your photos


----------



## mrwillysgasser

keep putting them in your gallery its free. when they are there below each picture is in a sence a web address given to each picture .cut and paste it in your post and it should be here .If not feel free to add them to your gallery and i will move them here. thanks for posting them here for all to enjoy.


----------



## zanza

My almost 700 cars collection suddenly looks like a tiny Matchbox carying case in comparison to Mr Aurora collection LOL. 
Thanks Bob for sharing these wonderful pics


----------



## videojimmy

Hey Bob... you post some pics of your Flintstones mobile... that is WAY COOL!


----------



## JordanZ870

mr_aurora said:


> How do I add the pix to my thread. The reply comes back that my files are too big. - Bob


 Hi Bob!

You can resize your pics in photoshop or a like program.

They will have two size paramiters. Set the first to 1000 and the second will adjust itself.
Save the pic with a new name(that you will upload to HT) if you want to keep the original copy of the pic unaltered.

I hope this helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

mr_aurora said:


> How do I add the pix to my thread. The reply comes back that my files are too big. - Bob


Add them as attachments. Scroll down after your message. The next block is "Additional Options". Click on "Manage Attachments".

Marty


----------



## mr_aurora

*CollectorCam 004*

See photo gallery CollectorCam 004. A while back, 1990-1996 I put out an HO newsletter called HOCARS. We had about 400 members at the height and it ran for 6 years. 6 issues per year. Each issue was about 20 pages long with stories and ads by members. It was black and white. We had Jim Stefaniak make exclusive cars for the club and these are the three. A 1966 Chevelle, a 1970 Olds 442 w-30 with redline tires, and a GTO Judge. I made 100 of each and they sold out quick. I still have some copies of the newsletters, NOT a complete set, for $1 each issue plus shipping. -Bob


----------



## Bill Hall

Just a note about pic sizing. My computer skills are about twenty points less than moron. Dunno what camera you are using, but after hassling around I finally figured out that my camera has a built in sizer for just this kind of data transmission application. D'Oh! Just push da little selector button and snap your pics.

Good thing I saved the "destructions"... so I could read them...after all else failed.

Then I just loadem' in my pute under "slot car junk", and crop them up as required for posting.


----------



## JordanZ870

Marty said:


> Add them as attachments. Scroll down after your message. The next block is "Additional Options". Click on "Manage Attachments".
> 
> Marty


 He did that, marty...that is how he got the "file too big" note.


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> Good thing I saved the "destructions"... so I could read them...after all else failed.


Bill, 
Smart guy. By the time I realize that I should have or needed to read them, I've already dumped them.  Dave


----------



## tomhocars

I remember when Bob found out that these cars had motors and you could race them.Sure,now that I'm scaling down he wants to show off.I travel with Bob and Danny Esposito everywhere,We talk every day and now I have to see him in print.We'll be on the road for 5 weekends in a row.Bob being one of my best friends is helping me spend my money.I need a new vehicle to get us to the shows.He told m last night to buy a suburban because my Tahoe was to small.With the extra 18 inches he could pack more stuff.What a pal.Well I'm off to get a suburban.Later
Tom Stumpf


----------



## Bill Hall

Too funny Tom!

It's great to hear about y'alls adventures.  

Sounds like the road show.... you guys should get a cube van?... a semi? ...maybe an old step van like the tool guys used to run.

Sorry, but having Bob in our midsts has been a cool surprise and great shot in the arm. :thumbsup: 

We'll get you some treatment for whatever psychological damage this has caused. :freak: 

Probably be in the form of "Tough Love". As slot junkies we cant afford no high dollar fancy therapists.


----------



## mr_aurora

*CollectorCam 005*

See photos CollectorCam 005. A house of cards..... I started collecting cards of 12 bodies on a card. They are cool and used to be affordable but now on eBay they can go for big bucks. One of my best ones is the card of Mustangs with a row of BLUE hardtops. It was at a slot show and the guy wanted a lot of money for the card. It didn't sell and I made a package deal at the end of the show. Wonder what it would bring in today's market? Oh well, it's not for sale. enjoy. -Bob Beers


----------



## mrwillysgasser

pictures for 4 and 5


----------



## mrwillysgasser

these will make you say OMG!!


----------



## tomhocars

Bob,Show them the pictures of the carded cars you didn't buy


----------



## mr_aurora

*suburban man?*

Well?????


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
That's not a collection, that's a hobby store. :thumbsup:

Great pix, reminded me back in the day when you would see an Aurora display like that. The wall would be full and inside the display counter, there would be cars after cars, sitting there in their plastic protectors on a soft foam pad.  

Thanks for sharing!  rr


----------



## videojimmy

Man, I couldn't imagine what Bob's collection might be worth


----------



## bobhch

Man Bob that is some thing...Those pics are a lot of fun to look at. 

Thanks for letting all of us have a look at your collection!

Bob...zilla


----------



## mr_aurora

*CollectorCam 006*

As with most of you, there is a story behind a lot of the cars and stuff we acquire. I usually am long winded with stories at shows and such but that is the fun part of the hobby. These next photo's CollectorCam 006, are of the Tuff Ones Camaro's. I got them from a former Aurora emplyee and he was a graphic artist for them. He was working on the art work for the bodies in the Tuff Ones line. The plan was to do the Camaro with the number FOUR on it. The catalog and all paperwork showed it this way. The car came out with the number ONE on it as we all know, but here are some pre-production samples that Aurora made up prior to releasing it. Note the different paint schemes. The number FOUR required 2 masking operations to spray it on so Aurora, as with most of their cars prior, chose a single spraymask number like 1,2,3,5,7,11,13, etc. In the AFX era, they improved the masking process. -Bob


----------



## videojimmy

I notice that yoiu have some Aurora Imposters on the shelf. I had the Pinto when I was a kid. Man I loved that toy! I keep searching for on ebay, but so far no luck, except for broken ones


----------



## mrwillysgasser




----------



## tjd241

*What does this mean?*

Non-Snag shoes? What was this getting at? I don't remember this issue. nd


----------



## sethndaddy

Mr Aurora, Bob Beers.................I am sooooo gonna beat you up and take all your cars.


----------



## SplitPoster

tjd241 said:


> Non-Snag shoes? What was this getting at? I don't remember this issue. nd


S' OK nuther, I can't find the velocity stacks under the rear glass of my T/O Dino either..... Love the old catalogs and flyers, never noticed the number change.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Food for thought*

 Hope y'all have a good burglar alarm !  There are some REAL dirtbags of which I prefer to think are a very tiny minority in this hobby just licking their chops! I actually heard of a burglary where the only thing taken was the slot car collection !  Talk about an achy breaky heart !

Neal


----------



## coach61

Mr. Bob, 

Can we please more Pics.. I need to drool somemore retaining water today...


Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

coach61 said:


> Mr. Bob,
> 
> Can we please more Pics.. I need to drool somemore retaining water today...
> 
> 
> Dave


Your not retaining water, women do that. Your just fat.lol


----------



## coach61

sethndaddy said:


> Your not retaining water, women do that. Your just fat.lol



You be quiet or I'll smack ya real hard... smack smack...


Hey Bob More Pics!!!


Dave


----------



## AFX Michael

Hello Mr Aurora,
I am new to this fourm and have alot of questions. I seen your thumbnail and was very impressed. I am interested in collecting/restoring AFX slot cars. Where can I obtain a catologe of cars with pictures and numbers so I would know which ones are worth money . Also chrome parts/paint colors. I look forward to any derections or information you can supply. Happy Holidays and happy motoring.


----------



## mr_aurora

Hi Michael, I publish a guide, The Complete Color Guide To Aurora HO Slot Cars. It will tell you in pictures which cars are worth money, It will not tell you how much. ebay and the economy will tell you that. -Bob PS Coach61.. I wish putting up pix was easier. It is painful for me.


----------



## oldmanslot

I was wondering if and how you insure a collection like Bob's and others? Im sure many things like the Bob Hardin layout cant be replaced. How do you put a price on that? Do you just raise your house insurance accordingly? Do you have a complete inventory somewhere safe? Just curious.

Ken


----------



## mr_aurora

Ken, and all interested in insurance. You add to your existing policy like you would if your wife had valuable jewelry. You have an inventory, you take pictues and video. All are good for posterity anyway. In the event you sell the collection. These are toys and most of us can not get too hung up about them. Showing a collection is a catch 22. You want to show it, and you don't. We are all somewhat overprotective. In my case I've heat stamed RLB into ALL of my collection pieces to further identify it should I ever need to. later and Happy Holidays -Bob


----------



## HadaSlot

Wow that's crazy, that's what I melt into mine too. No just kidding. I was checking out the albums and they are historical gems and will be for a long time too come. I still need get over to Howard's house to see the "Wall." You are the original madman of collecting. David


----------



## [email protected]

FYI: Strongsville Hobby Shop is relocating in MAY to a New location in Elyria at the Chestnut commons on RT 57(next to the new wal-mart).we will be having a moving sale in april . we hope to see many of you there in May to celebrate our GRAND OPENING
w/sales,expanded product line,and a new look.Thanks to everyone who has suported us for the last 24yrs in strongsville ,and we hope you will follow us to elyria for another 24.
for any questions call 440-572-0430.thanks jr.


----------



## videojimmy

why wouldn't a standard policy cover them?


----------



## SplitPoster

videojimmy said:


> why wouldn't a standard policy cover them?



Read your specific h/o insurance policy on art, anitiques and collectibles. Not only are there likely to be coverage maximums in each category, much of the value also depends on condition. Hard to establish original condition or complete inventory after the fire, theft, etc. 

Per your handle, you take a picture and get an agreed value BEFORE you have a problem. In the past we insured a musical instrument this way, my daughter's she carried to school, which made it subject to loss. Inexpensive, and if the worst happens there is no debate, negotiation, scrambling for receipts or comp values, etc. 

100 used model cars lost, 500 - 1000 bucks may sound overly generous to an adjuster. If they were all (fill in the blank with your rarest, choicest stuff) you got hosed.


----------



## tomhocars

I had a fire in my house 9 years ago.The insurance adjuster didn't want to hear anything about a possible claim.I lost about 40 cars because the firemen put an axe through the adjoining wall and knocked the case off the wall.I was lucky,it could have been a disaster.The slot car room was the next one in line to go up in flames.Lucky they got it stopped.There were 3,300 cars in display cases on the walls and about 3,000 more in show cases in the room.I WAS LUCKY.No insurance on them.They gave me $80 to help cloean the cases.No I still don't have a policy on them.I never said I was smart.Tom Stumpf


----------



## videojimmy

I don't understand why you couldn't claim them as toys, aren't toys covered under a standard policy?


----------



## SCJ

videojimmy said:


> I don't understand why you couldn't claim them as toys, aren't toys covered under a standard policy?


Because kids toys don't cost 100k (usually)....:freak:

Bob is correct, contact your insurance agent and take out an umbrella policy, it's easy to do and fairly inexpensive. I give my agent an updated list of "additions/subtractions" every six months. I would also clarify what & where is covered……I suspect most of us keep our prize little jewels in the basement or at least below grade, with the New Orleans floods a few years ago, insuring things below grade can sometimes be difficult.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## thunderjetgene

Hey Bob - I'd put my cars out to see...

Gene


----------



## hojohn

*no friends*



mr_aurora said:


> See photo gallery collection 002. Here is an interesting set I acquired. Has anyone seen another of these? I guess Aurora had an over abundance of single lane track to get rid of so they created this set for "only children" or kids like me with no friends. We know they had a lot of the obstacle course stuff around. - Bob Beers


i will be your friend. lets play cars


----------



## hojohn

*fire plan of action*



tomhocars said:


> I had a fire in my house 9 years ago.The insurance adjuster didn't want to hear anything about a possible claim.I lost about 40 cars because the firemen put an axe through the adjoining wall and knocked the case off the wall.I was lucky,it could have been a disaster.The slot car room was the next one in line to go up in flames.Lucky they got it stopped.There were 3,300 cars in display cases on the walls and about 3,000 more in show cases in the room.I WAS LUCKY.No insurance on them.They gave me $80 to help cloean the cases.No I still don't have a policy on them.I never said I was smart.Tom Stumpf


 me and my wife have an agreement in case of fire she is in charge of kids and pets and i am in charge of the cars


----------



## coach61

Hey Bob any chance you can show the Banna Split cars? I saw them in your book and laughed my behind off used to love that show...( I have no idea why)


Dave


----------



## bobhch

*Remember HR Puff-n-Stuff?*



coach61 said:


> Hey Bob any chance you can show the Banna Split cars? I saw them in your book and laughed my behind off used to love that show...( I have no idea why)
> 
> 
> Dave



Me to Coach. The Bannan Split show was great and watched it every Saturday morning! HR Puff-n-Stuff...remember that dude?

Simple comedy and it just kept flowing with jokes and goofyness the whole time. 

Would love to see those cars also Bob!:wave:

Bob...love that show also...zilla


----------



## coach61

bobhch said:


> Me to Coach. The Bannan Split show was great and watched it every Saturday morning! HR Puff-n-Stuff...remember that dude?
> 
> Simple comedy and it just kept flowing with jokes and goofyness the whole time.
> 
> Would love to see those cars also Bob!:wave:
> 
> Bob...love that show also...zilla


Caro, Beth and i actually watched a Banna Splits show the other day.. Carol just about died laughing at it and making fun of old Dad..


Dave


----------



## videojimmy

Anyone remmeber the Hot Wheels cartoon? It aired for a sesaon or 2 back in 1970.
Then was "Deviln" a motorcycle daredevil by day, crime fighter at night. 
I think that was on for 1 season back in '74 or '75


Hot wheels open

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6bAfVyi-4o 

deviln open
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9wtMQNyGSo


----------



## ScottD961

VJ, wow those take me back ! Yeah I remember 'em.


----------



## Bill Hall

I remember them VJ, but that was about the time of life where I got my first wiff of split tail and I was not to return to slots, cartoons, or any kinda boyhood fun for quite some time.


----------



## T-jetjim

VJ- Don't remember Devlin, but I did remember Hot Wheels once I read your post. Thanks for the nostalgia.

Jim


----------



## T-jetjim

The Banana Splits show was awesome. I still know the theme song. The sour grapes girl, uh oh chango, all great stuff.

Jim


----------



## coach61

T-jetjim said:


> The Banana Splits show was awesome. I still know the theme song. The sour grapes girl, uh oh chango, all great stuff.
> 
> Jim



one banana, two bananas three bananas 4...lol


----------



## ScottD961

there was another show at that time too called Skyhawks , all about flying anyone rememner that one?


----------



## wheelszk

I remember that show 1969? How about Soupy Sales show?


----------



## SwamperGene

wheelszk said:


> I remember that show 1969? How about Soupy Sales show?


I remember that one. :freak:


----------



## videojimmy

Soupy Sales was before my time, but I remember hearing about why he lost his show. He told the kids to go into their parents wallets, take the money and mail it to him. 

No one seemed to think that was funny, especially when hundreds of letters filled with cash started coming into the station


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I never heard that, but sounds like a game plan to me!!! You guys need my address??? Send Cash, check's, MO', Paypal if needed...You'll get 3 wishes in return...RM


----------



## SplitPoster

videojimmy said:


> Soupy Sales was before my time, but I remember hearing about why he lost his show. He told the kids to go into their parents wallets, take the money and mail it to him.
> 
> No one seemed to think that was funny, especially when hundreds of letters filled with cash started coming into the station


I remember watching his show as a kid, in N NJ. The story is that he was mad about having to work on New Year's Day, and told the kids that if their parents were still sleeping (show came on around noon) to sneak into their bedroom and take those funny green pieces of paper with the pictures of presidents on them and send them to him. That's justice LOL.

Soupy's trademark was a pie to the face... probably why I liked the show as a 5 year old.


----------



## ScottD961

Yeah I think Skyhawks was @1969. I remember the Soupy Sales show . I was one of the kids that would have sent him money but mom woke up and caught me . She never believed my story either until the news Broke about all the money going into the studio.I loved that show. Do you guys remember Fang His buddy that was always doing things that would usually get him a pie in the face?


----------



## Marty

ScottD961 said:


> Yeah I think Skyhawks was @1969. I remember the Soupy Sales show . I was one of the kids that would have sent him money but mom woke up and caught me . She never believed my story either until the news Broke about all the money going into the studio.I loved that show. Do you guys remember Fang His buddy that was always doing things that would usually get him a pie in the face?


White Fang and Black Tooth!! Oh Yeah!!

The funniest episode was when a naked lady came to the door and Soupy was totally surprised!! Of course we did not know it was a naked lady until years later.

Marty


----------



## ScottD961

Marty said:


> White Fang and Black Tooth!! Oh Yeah!!
> 
> The funniest episode was when a naked lady came to the door and Soupy was totally surprised!! Of course we did not know it was a naked lady until years later.
> 
> Marty


LOLLOLLOL Yeah Marty ! White Fang ,that was his name and I had totally forgotten about Black tooth ! LOL That is too Funny That show was great ! I remember the naked lady episode and like you said we didn't know about it until years later But I do remember Him Laughing his butt off uncontrollably when it he opened that door ! 
Do you remember the episode that a police officer came to the door and asked him about the tire from his police car that had a big hole in it? Soupy claimed innocence and asked white fang about it and he goes back to the door and says why yes officer White Fang did it, Cause he thought it was a Donut ! Then of course he got a pie in the face. Man I would love to see reruns of that show now . Thanks Marty !:woohoo:


----------



## sethndaddy

god ,you guys are friggin old................


----------



## ScottD961

LOL LOL Sethndaddy Yeah I'm Flippin' 46 for @ three more weeks ! LOL


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> god ,you guys are friggin old................



Puh-leeze Sethy....go break daddy's mint condition Auto World Wheel chair out of it's original packaging. Then hook him into his geritol IV drip, shove a centrum silver in his piehole, and put him down for a nap.

Everyone knows Ed's ? yrs old now ... er...virtually dead... I fergit which.:tongue:

BTW: I see yer trader rating and yer age match!


----------



## sethndaddy

And here we go with another Autoworld slam, lmao......the nomads where all I got in the last release.
Ed.....still younger then most.....zilla


----------



## roadrner

sethndaddy said:


> god ,you guys are friggin old................


 
Don't blink, you'll be here before you know it.  rr


----------



## thunderjetgene

*Bob's best car - Enquiring minds want to know...*



mr_aurora said:


> Dragula, (Chris) asked me how many cars I have in my collection. I get this question constantly and there is no simple answer. Six million just does not cut it.... Is there any interest in me starting say, a CollectorCam of sorts where I feature a certain part of my collection and display it virtually with some text???? Maybe Hank can set up a seperate topic for this and WE ALL can display our collections this way. It would be cool to get a peek into everyones slot car room, garage, or basement to see the collection and or laayout they have. I would like to keep it fairly simple. My collection alone will take months :wave: to film and explain but hey, I've got nothing but time. Please don't look at this as bragging or anything. I always get interest about my collection. The best part of having a collection of anything is sharing it with others. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. thanks, Bob Beers


Bob - what's your best car, your favorite car, and your toughest car. Stories behind them? 

- Gene


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

videojimmy said:


> Anyone remmeber the Hot Wheels cartoon? It aired for a sesaon or 2 back in 1970.
> Then was "Deviln" a motorcycle daredevil by day, crime fighter at night.
> I think that was on for 1 season back in '74 or '75
> 
> 
> Hot wheels open
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6bAfVyi-4o
> 
> deviln open
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9wtMQNyGSo


I remember both shows. Right now I'd give anything for a resin cast Jack Rabbit for a t-jet. Hot Wheels made 'em someone cast one and send it to me.


----------



## tomhocars

SethandDaddy.Ed we may be old but we got there.You may not make it after some of us see you.Not a threat but I know some of these guys are working out.Be cautious.Your friend old Tom.


----------



## sethndaddy

tomhocars said:


> SethandDaddy.Ed we may be old but we got there.You may not make it after some of us see you.Not a threat but I know some of these guys are working out.Be cautious.Your friend old Tom.


LMAO, Tom, it took you almost a month to respond, I think I seen you twice since the original posting.......J/K.


----------



## mr_aurora

*oddball Cobra GT flamethrower.....*

Orange and flamethrower lenses. This is a hard color no matter how you describe it. I have had this for a long time and I forgot how I got it. -Bob


----------



## PD2

mr_aurora said:


> Orange and flamethrower lenses. This is a hard color no matter how you describe it. I have had this for a long time and I forgot how I got it. -Bob


In Texas, they would call that UT colors...Burnt Orange and White.....not that I'm a big UT fan, but that's the best way I'd describe it. LOL!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_aurora

*Banana Splits Aurora prototypes*

Here are the Aurora prototypes of the Banana Splits cars that were going to be made into slot cars back around 1983. Together with the Flintstones cars, these are ideas that Aurora's design dept was kicking around. What could have been............. Bob


----------



## coach61

mr_aurora said:


> Here are the Aurora prototypes of the Banana Splits cars that were going to be made into slot cars back around 1983. Together with the Flintstones cars, these are ideas that Aurora's design dept was kicking around. What could have been............. Bob


Thanks Bob, Now I will go around singing lalala lalala la la la la lala la all morning bet I get my Wife to leave for work early.. lol...


Dave


----------



## dlw

Do you remember the Banana Splits names?


----------



## coach61

dlw said:


> Do you remember the Banana Splits names?


Fleegle, Snokry, Drooper and Bingo...


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks for the peek into the past Bob.....*



mr_aurora said:


> What could have been............. Bob


Any insight as to why the company never followed this all the way through? Maybe by then they saw the show had seen it's day and thought better? Probably not a bad move when you think about the timing and all. Anyhow, thanks for posting this. BTW: One thing I have always wondered about is what kind of track you run all your treasures on? Any chance we can get a glimpse of some perhaps rare track options and such? nd


----------



## mr_aurora

*collectorCam plus*

The Flintstones and Banana Splits were in the 'pipeline' when Aurora closed up. Also scheduled to be made were the Mash Set and a Fire Engine set, both of which made it into the final catalog 1983.


----------



## mr_aurora

*collectorCam plus*

The Flintstones and Banana Splits were in the 'pipeline' when Aurora closed up. Also scheduled to be made were the Mash Set and a Fire Engine set, both of which made it into the final catalog 1983. Pictured is a test shot preproduction Mako Shark body in the rare orange color. Of course this has the larger wheelwell openings as the mold was modified in the late 60's to allow for the speedline version with large wheels. -Bob


----------



## mr_aurora

*Aurora employee ID badge circa 1962*

And now here's something I hope you'll really like.........
An Aurora Plastics Corporation employee badge from the 60's. It was found in the bottom of a box of slot car goodies bought at a Long Island train show about 5 miles from the Aurora plant. I did not buy the stuff but the guy who did, thought I would like to have it. He was right, I did like to have it..... Bob


----------



## micyou03

Cool. It expired 24 days after I was born.


----------



## sethndaddy

didja ever try looking the guy up?


----------



## mr_aurora

*dumb question*

Ed, you know I did........ Bob


----------



## sethndaddy

Bob, I am high on life that you know my name, thanks.
from: the guy who traded you that stake body truck with the grey stakes.


----------



## mr_aurora

*Aurora vibrator flamethrower Thunderbird*

This was done by an Aurora employee and it shows they were thinking of nite time racing or cruising even in the vibrator days. The job is very skillfully done and it works just fine. 24 hours of LeMans anyone?? Sorry about the blurry shot, Tom took it! just kidding, Tommy you know I love ya... -Bob


----------



## slotcarman12078

*That is cool!!!*

Nice to see they were thinking of that sort of stuff back then. Too bad it's taken 46 years for someone to be crazy enough to take it to the next level!!! I've been tinkering with these for a year now, when the finances and my messed up spine will allow me to play with them. 



















Did this one last September. My 3rd van. It will be available in the HOHT auction this coming week!!



















JL Nova is a tight fit but can be done!



















Currently residing in Nebraska with a dinosaur!!!

This is where I'm heading.. Don't know if I'll get anywhere, but I'm gonna give my best shot. I realize your heart and soul is in Aurora, and your interest lies there, and this stuff may be of no interest to you. I get a funny feeling every time I even consider drilling holes in vintage stuff. I just can't bring myself to do it. Even modifying a Mini Lindy is getting expensive!! I'll be sticking to AW and Dash bodies for my customs.. And a couple resin casters that are out there. It was hard enough cutting vintage track!!



















I appreciate you opening your doors and letting us get a look see into your world!!


----------



## roadrner

Always loved that T-Bird. Folks had one back when I was a small fry back in the early 60's. It was that light yellow with a black (vinyl??) top. Was a good car for parents with a kid and no kid car seats.  Ah, the good ole days. Great collection Bob! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## videojimmy

rear lights? Now that is taking it to the next level... well done!


----------



## rich2500

hi i have and aurora afx gx2500 with escort mk1 cars can you give me any info on them ??


----------



## mr_aurora

*tjet dune buggy with roll bar??*

If you look close at this dune buggy, you will see a roll bar packaged with it. The buggy is still sealed on the card so the roll bar was packed by Aurora. -Bob


----------



## Bill Hall

They all shoulda been packed that way!


----------



## JordanZ870

mr_aurora said:


> If you look close at this dune buggy, you will see a roll bar packaged with it. The buggy is still sealed on the card so the roll bar was packed by Aurora. -Bob


And that was a factory goof?


----------



## mr_aurora

*Aurora speedline Gift Pack*

Next up we have a Aurora Speedline gift pack. I have never seen another of these but I knew they existed because I had some paperwork from Aurora listing it for sale. Anyone else have or seen on of these? This is the only one I have. -Bob


----------



## TUFFONE

mr_aurora said:


> Next up we have a Aurora Speedline gift pack. I have never seen another of these but I knew they existed because I had some paperwork from Aurora listing it for sale. Anyone else have or seen on of these? This is the only one I have. -Bob


I don't have one of these giftpacks now(I wish I did),but I did have one when I was ten. I got a Speedline set for Christmas. I wanted Hot Wheels but everywhere was sold out of HW sets. I got the giftpack the following Easter as a gift. This was in the Akron, Ohio area. I don't remember which cars were included.


----------



## tjd241

*Funny dat....*



TUFFONE said:


> I did have one when I was ten... I wanted Hot Wheels *but*


Guess we all had a little "gift-horse" in us back in the day!!... All I wanted was Hot Wheels too. Anything non-HW just wouldn't do. When I think about it, I wish I could go back and if nothing else... at least give myself a good swift kick in the pants when it comes to stuff like this. :lol: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

When these or other toys came out years ago, there was not much of a collecting factor. You played with em!!! You didn't care about the package, most of the time you had it ripped open before you even got home. Now the package is worth more than the car itself. I remember the Aurora push cars being sold on a 3 card pack at Super X drug stores. One was a Willys, a Thunderbird, and maybe a Dino. The Willys was molded without a rear bumper or tag plate...Dang it, should have bought more packs!!! RM


----------



## vaBcHRog

Bob,

Any chance we can get some pictures of your Bob Hardin suitecase tracks and some dimension  I'm itching to do some serious pre planning on building a couple.

Roger Corrie


----------



## mr_aurora

*Bob Hardin suitcase tracks*

Rog, I have a Hardin custom made track featuring a scaled down version of the 1972 Aurora NY Toy Fair layout. This layout introduced the AFX cars to the toy buying world. The original is featured in Car Model and had a 4 lane oval and a 2 lane mountain sceniced road course built into one. Mine has a 2 lane oval and a single lane road course and is sized at about 3 ft x 5 ft. and built into a plywood god awfully heavy box. The other is a model of the Flintstones never made set featured in the inside back cover of my book. It is sized at about 2 ft x 4 ft in a box with a cover. Pictures to follow if anyone is interested. -Bob


----------



## vaBcHRog

Thanks Bob,

I thought you had one of his original suitcase tracks. But hey I like the Toy Fair Track super idea.

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner

Great looking layout! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## mr_aurora

*Aurora rack display........*

This display is from 1963 when the thunderjets first came out and they offered the cars and track on the blistercard. Hobby stores asked for a change from the clam shell 2 piece boxes to prevent shoplifting as the carded stuff was harder to conceal when I, I mean the thief, was heading for the door in Korvettes, Great Eastern Mills, TSS, WT Grants, or any of the other discount houses of the 1960's. The rack is wire and the sign on top is metal and printed on BOTH sides or 2 signs rivited together, I have two versions. This red/black one and the red/white/black one in my book. For about $150 bucks the hobby store owner could get this rack for free if he bought the product to fill it up. enjoy, Bob


----------



## tjd241

*I can't afford the rack Bob...*

... but I'll take the 3 carded cars for $2.98, $4.00, and $3.00 you have pictured there.  nd


----------



## tjd241

*BTW...On another slot car channel.....*

If anyone has not seen one of Bob Hardin's Track-In-A-Box layouts, you can vist HO Whirled's yahoo group and with a password (free sign-up) you can take a look in their photo album. Bob's Thrillustration Speedway is very small, very old school, but very cool. nd

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/howor...c/list?mode=tn&order=ordinal&start=1&&dir=asc


----------



## vaBcHRog

After taking another look at the photos the second one show the entire track which looks like it all 9 inch curves except for the straight. Looks like 5 9 1/4 and two 9 1/8 plus approximately 21 inches of straights might be 22 inches not sure unless I find some 9 1/8ths and put together one. SO the ones I intend on building will about the same length but a little wider. 

So I would say its about 44 inches long by 21 - 22 inches wide

Roger Corrie


----------



## mr_aurora

*back to the collectorCam.....*

While not a slot car item, I do love original Aurora store displays so when I saw this one on Ebay a few years back, I had to have it. It is injection molded and backlit to make the ship appear to be sailing. There were 4 large ship kits and this advertised them all. They wer a bargain at $5.95 -Bob


----------



## hojohn

*ship*

looks like your ship has come in bob. thanks for the pics:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Can you all see what's behind the ship store display hanging on the wall? :freak: 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## mr_aurora

*AFX era Pepsi Challenge trophy*

I have a few loose items from the Pepsi Challenge races and it wasn't until I saw a complete set on Ebay about 5 years ago tht I learned about it. Aurora and Pepsi made a race set and trophies were included in it. i lost the set by not bidding more than $750 for it. Hey, AFXCRAZY, you got the set?

Bob


----------



## afxcrazy

Not me mr aurora. But I wish I was the winner.I think the only time we crossed swords so to speak was over a spark bug set. I still have that set but I am in need of one complete decal for it.


----------



## mr_aurora

*Aurora Plastics Corporation......*

Aurora was at 44 Cherry Valley Rd, West Hempstead, ny. I had the pleasure to visit once or twice but was never inside the building. When i heard they were demolishing the buildings and putting up a Stop and Shop, I was given a few momentos of the factory. /Hre is one of those, a few bricks from the side of the place. Gotta love it................. Wish I had the presidents toilet! -Bob


----------



## mr_aurora

*Aurora Idea for a police chase set*

Aurora's designers were working on a police chase set around the late 70's early 80's and figured a car wreck with a BMW and cop car might be the ticket. Here are 2 pre-production prototypes of the cars from this proposed set. Right off the drawing board. -Bob


----------



## afxcrazy

Love those AFX smash up's. What other AFX oddities might you have tucked away amongst all those t-jets ???


----------



## mr_aurora

*early JL rarity 1957 Nomad*

push chassis car displayed at the NY Toy Fair about 10 years ago. -Bob


----------



## mr_aurora

*Aurora pre-production Fall Guy PickUp*

Here is the preproduction version from one of Aurora's employees. This one has some pot metal pieces on it such as the front crash bar and the roll bar. The design flaw in these cars is that they are tough to get on and off the chassis. This one is hand painted -Bob


----------



## mr_aurora

*Did Aurora make a Black molded tjet Charger?*

Yes they did, I have a mint one, but.........
It is a Speedline car..........
None were ever made as a tjet!

Anyone have or seen one of these?
Anyone know the story of the $8500.00 black tjet charger body?


----------



## JordanZ870

Very pretty.

I have never seen one of these and would love to know the story of the $8500.00 black tjet charger body. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yet another something I never knew existed.. Is that molded black or factory painted?? Ditto on "story time"!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

I remember a few years ago someone had an afx mercury on fleabay and the bidding neared the 10,000.00 price range, but never hit the reserve.
It was black/light blue/dark blue/white, similar to the #13 capri paint scheme.


----------



## mr_aurora

*Mr_Aurora is Back in the Basement........*

On October 17th I hosted a small get together at my place the day before my October HOCARS slot car show in NY. A few guys were invited but most notible were Henry Harnish (1st Ford/Aurora winner) and Ron Colerick (2nd Ford/Aurora winner). We had a great time and some photos were taken for you to enjoy...... This is Henry and Ronnie meeting for the first time, Henry is from New Jersey and Ronnie is from South Dakota. Henry's 1st prize trophy won on the Today Show in 1962, can be seen in the background.


----------



## mr_aurora

*Ford/Aurora Reunion 2009.....*

Here is Ron Colerick's 1st prize trophy won on the Johnny Carson Show..... And a picture of Myself with Henry and Ron looking at Ron's scrapbook.


----------



## smalltime

*WoW!*

Hello Bob,
I just want to let you know that you sharing These pics is what this board is all about. I copied and printed these for framing and they will be on my mancave wall TONIGHT.

Thank you so much for all of your efforts regarding this hobby.

Sincerly,
Tim Leppert


----------



## wheelszk

Tim,
You could have had a picture of me to hang on your wall also.


----------



## mr_aurora

*happy to contribute....*

thanks Tim, Glad to see you guys are looking, Bob


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Bob, a few years back I did my normal 'jeep' search on EvilBay, and came across a couple Jeep prototypes AFX must've been playing around with. They were both open top models, as opposed to the soft top CJ-7s that made production, actually a bit similar in overall design to the AW CJ-5. One was white and was listed as a prototype for Daisy's jeep in a conceptual Dukes set and/or car release, the other was olive green and apparently the grandaddy of the MASH jeep that never made it either. Both were undecoed and each had a BIN of $850 if I remember right. Too rich for my blood, but wow, were they ever cool! Ever seen or heard of these? I only saw them that one time.


----------



## mr_aurora

*A rare peek inside the Aurora Factory.......*

Co-owner Joe Giammarino checking an airplane designed to scale.


----------



## T-jetjim

Bob- Great nostalgia with some boxes of aurora slot car stuff on the cabinets. The imagination looms iwth unseen treasures in those boxes. When will we hear the $8500 Charger story?
Jim


----------



## coach61

*1900's*

Bob,

I recieved my book yesterday, took it to work and wow shift went fast. lots of fun facts. I did notice that one country did a vintage tin race set. Do you have pics of the cars? I have never seen them and the box art was small looks pretty neat and was just curious to get a better look...


Dave

BTW thanks for the fast shipping was debating what to do at work lol..


----------



## mr_aurora

*no other pix from the book*

Sorry Coach, no other info.....


----------



## coach61

mr_aurora said:


> Sorry Coach, no other info.....


Well thank you for trying anyways, I appreciate it.. looks like we have a mystery to solve....



Dave LOL


----------



## videojimmy

coach61 said:


> Well thank you for trying anyways, I appreciate it.. looks like we have a mystery to solve....
> 
> 
> 
> Dave LOL




better call Shaggy and Scooby and get the gang on it....


----------



## Im Paul

That van is awesome.Makes me what to eat a scooby snack...and i'm not talking about a dog biscut either


----------



## Bill Hall

*Xke*

Hi Bob,

Do you have any knowledge about factory oddities in XKE rear valences?

Here's some shots of an old Jag getting rear post, bumper bracket repairs and some other minor things. I've seen this variation before and thought I'd inquire. 

The rear valence doesnt have the nice belly on it. There's no lower ledge on the bumper slot and the valence falls straight down. Coincidentally one of the other examples was blue and the other tan. 

I no longer have the other examples, but to the best of my recollection they were identically/oddly marked with the unfinished straited surface and the sharply raised vertical mold edges. Interestingly these XKEs also had no seam detail in the vent pillars.

Please LMK if ya know.


----------



## tjd241

Knew I had a kitty pic somewhere.


----------



## retrowheels

Mr Aurora,

Any info on the A-Jets, a larger scale T-jet? I have a 57 Chevy that I think is 1:32 scale, the chassis looks like a T-Jet but larger... I searched the bay but found nothing. Google had some info on A-Jets but very limited. Any info would help.


----------



## desototjets

Speaking of the XKE, any knowledge of a weighted rear bumper or could that have come from somewhere else? It fits perfectly and came with an XKE body.


----------



## tomhocars

retrowheels said:


> Mr Aurora,
> 
> Any info on the A-Jets, a larger scale T-jet? I have a 57 Chevy that I think is 1:32 scale, the chassis looks like a T-Jet but larger... I searched the bay but found nothing. Google had some info on A-Jets but very limited. Any info would help.


What you have is an O Gauge 57 Chevy..Bob Beers able bodied assistant,Tom Stumpf.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tomhocars said:


> What you have is an O Gauge 57 Chevy..Bob Beers able bodied assistant,Tom Stumpf.


Thats exactly what he has. Nice condition too.

:wave:


----------



## 22tall

mr_aurora said:


> thanks Tim, Glad to see you guys are looking, Bob


Where are Bob's pictures?


----------



## mr_aurora

*space limitations*

either my posting deficiencies or limited space but there were problems.


----------



## 22tall

Hi Bob, With the help of board members I have found Photobucket to be fairly easy to deal with. Looking forward to seeing the old and new pics.


----------

